# Help identifying hitch component



## Kteach27rr (8 mo ago)

Picked up this Hitch Component pictured at a local auction. I got it with some Ford and Ferguson parts. Any help with what it could be would be appreciated. Thanks much.


----------



## allanworks (8 mo ago)

this looks to be before the standardization of the 3-point hitch aka pre-1940s. some kind of hooked drawbar probably for dragging logs. That's my guess if anybody with more knowledge can chime in the better.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

It looks to me like a 3 point log skidder but you are missing the part that connects to the "topknot" of your 3 point hitch........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it may have something to do with this sort of setup.








International 374 hitch


This first picture is one I found online The last three are my friends tractor. Note in the first picture how the lower lift arms are disconnected from the trumpet housing and connected to the trailer hitch frame. Is that correct ? Is that how this system worked? i have not freed up or fitted...




www.tractorforum.com


----------

